# Freshwater slam?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like good time, them some chunky bass too!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Your excursion paid off this morning. I stayed in the house until 9:00. Great photo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't remember ever eating a striper. Meat looked a little red. Do they taste good?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I always throw em back but have never tried them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Striper is pretty good eating. However the ones that I have cleaned and ate were not red looking as you described your fish. Nice mess of fish !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Can't remember ever eating a striper. Meat looked a little red. Do they taste good?


They are really good if you trim the red stuff off the fillets. Anyway you want to cook 'em.

Those are some fine spotted bass! Tell us the story. I thought you were a crappie fisherman.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*hybrid*

Nice catch. I think the one is a sunshine bass or hybrid. broken lines. I catch them here on Escambia river. good eating.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I was crappie fishing! Drop off at the mouth of the lake. Bumping a 1/4oz jig from 10' down to 30'. Actually caught 18 bass. 1 striper and 1 crappie. Got bit every cast for over an hour. Then they stopped pulling water and they quit biting. Fun morning!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, Try'n. Pretty fish!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice bunch of fish. Pulling water ??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

DMC said:


> Nice bunch of fish. Pulling water ??


When the dam is drawing water through the turbines, creating water flow and current .


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I fried them all up and we had fish and grits. Striper might have been better if there wasn't 18 bass fillets laying next to it. Bass runs a very close 2nd to crappie in the fried fish dept.!! I'll eat the striper for lunch tomorrow, he was all that was left


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

What lake?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

